# Gaming PC Wo/Was kaufen?



## HendrikLu8 (1. Januar 2014)

Hallo Liebe Community,
Ich möchte mir in Kürze einen eigenen Gamer PC zusammenstellen.
1) Ich möchte maximal 900€ ausgeben (mit Windows 8.1)
2)Ich habe da honmal an sowas gedacht:
-AMD FX-8320 -> Alternative?(Gleicher Preis)
-MSI 970A-G43 -> Alternative?
-Corsair Vengeance 8GB Kit 1600Mhz
-Aerocool GT White edition Midi-Tower
-Sapphire R9 280x Toxic , da ich sie auf die Leistung einer GTX780
übertakten kann, kann ich das mit dem Mainboard gäbe es auch
eine Alternative mit gleicher Leistung und gleicher Preisklasse.
Weis jemand wo diese Grafikkarte vorrätig ist? Das wäre nämlich super.
-Be Quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 630W (?)
-WD Blue 1TB 6Gb/s
-Samsung SH-118ABT
3) Hauptsächliche Nutzung wäre Spielen (BF4...) und Internet, 
wobei ich auch gerne mehreren gleichzeitig mache also Musik hören
zocken usw.
4)Ich hoffe, dass ich durch Mantle nen Performanceschub bekomme.
5)Bei Monitoren bin ich mir auch noch nicht ganz schlüssig:
-Acer G246HLBid
-Acer S242HLCBid
-BenQ GL2450HM
-Asus VS248H
Ich will keine Ghosting, Schlieren!!! Und max.160€
6)Tastatur: Sharkoon Tactix
7)Maus: Roccat Kone Pure Color Inferno Orange
8)Mauspad: Speedlink Notary Soft Touch
9)Da ich leider nicht viel Ahnung vom PC Zusammenbau habe,
bräuchte ich auch einen Shop der mir den günstig, schnell und vor allem
sicher zusammenbaut.
Ich habe schonmal an Hardwareversand gedacht, aber da gab es zum Teil
Bewertungen, wo gesagt wurde, dass z.B. die Kabel nicht angeschlossen wurden 
und sowas geht einfach gar nicht.
Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2014)

Wenn du den Rechner nur zum Spielen willst, dann vergiss den AMD FX und kauf dir einen Intel Quad Core, da der mehr Leistung hat.
Ein 600 Watt Netzteil brauchst du nicht.

Hardwareversand baut für 20€ zusammen. Da schustern irgendwelche Studenten, oder Hartz 5 Leute, da kannst du natürlich nicht die Qualität eines Alternate Zusammenbaus erwarten.
Daher würde ich einen Hardwareversand gebauten PC immer noch kontrollieren, ehe ich den einschalte.


----------



## dominger (1. Januar 2014)

Das stimmt nicht die werden gensuso zusammengebaut werden wie von anderen....


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2014)

dominger schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht die werden gensuso zusammengebaut werden wie von anderen....


 
Dann hast du noch nie welche gesehen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. Januar 2014)

Ich habe zwar noch keien  zusammengebauten PC von HWV gesehen, aber dort kostet es 5 Euro, die bauen das warscheinlich nur schnell zusammen. Bei Alternate kostet es viel mehr (80), aber die bauen es vernünftig zusammen, und machen sich gedanken übers kabelmanagment. Da wird dann auch das BS und alle Treiber installiert und ein Systemtest gemacht, kostet bei HWV alles aufpreis, und man ist am ende genauso teuer


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2014)

Alternate baut auch große Kühler ein und sichert den für den Transport. Hardwareversand macht sowas nicht, weils eben nur 20€ kostet.


----------



## Icedaft (1. Januar 2014)

Wenn Du intelligent genug bist einen Computer zu bedienen, dann kannst Du ihn auch zusammenbauen.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (1. Januar 2014)

Welchen Intel Quad Core Prozessor sollte ich denn nehmen? Und was für ein Mainboard würde dazu passen?


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (1. Januar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wenn Du intelligent genug bist einen Computer zu bedienen, dann kannst Du ihn auch zusammenbauen.


Das würde ich jetzt nicht so sagen. Ein Freund hatte mir mal ein Bild geschickt und gefragt, ob das genug WLP ist. Keine weiteren Details


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2014)

Du kannst den i5 4570 oder den Xeon 1230 V3 nehmen. Dazu ein H87 Mainboard.
Du kannst die CPUs zwar nicht übertakten, aber auch so haben die deutlich mehr Spiele Leistung als der AMD FX und brauchen weniger Strom.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (1. Januar 2014)

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen dem I5 und dem Xeon?
Kann jemand mir ein bestimmtes Mainboard empfehlen max.70€ und ich würde
gerne die Graka übertakten.!?
Yeah Alternate hat meine Grafikkarte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2014)

Du kannst das Gigabyte nehmen.
Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Xeon 1230 V3 hat SMT wie die i7 und hat dadurch mehr Multi Core Leistung als der i5. Dafür kostet er auch etwas mehr, aber der Preis geht noch in Ordnung, da ein i7 eben wiederum deutlich mehr kostet.
Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Icedaft (1. Januar 2014)

Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Vereinfacht gesagt ist der Xeon ist ein 4770 ohne die Möglichkeit zu übertakten.

Der Xeon unterstützt Hyper-Threadingund verfügt damit über 4 zusätzliche, virtuelle Kerne, der i5 nicht


----------



## HendrikLu8 (1. Januar 2014)

Lohnt sich denn der Aufpreis von 15€ , weil ich brauche ja keine integrierte
Grafikeinheit und der Xeon ist bestimmt zukunftssicherer.
Alternate will nun von mir noch einen Gehäuselüfter gibt es Empfehlungen?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. Januar 2014)

Enermax, bequiet sind gute Hersteller für gehäuselüfter, ansonten schau was dir optisch gefällt, also mit led´s oder ohne


----------



## HendrikLu8 (1. Januar 2014)

Ich hab jetzt oft gehört, dass der Service bei Alternate richtig schlecht sein soll und die Lieferung defekt ist!?


----------



## Icedaft (1. Januar 2014)

Bau ihn selbst zusammen, man lernt auch viel dabei, Anleitungen gibt es auf Youtube genug und wir sind auch da falls Fragen auftauchen. 

Ein ungeübter braucht vielleicht ein Stunde, mit ein bischen Übung ist die Sache in gut einer halben Stunde erledigt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2014)

HendrikLu8 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt oft gehört, dass der Service bei Alternate richtig schlecht sein soll und die Lieferung defekt ist!?


 
Fehler passieren überall, aber in der Regel kannst du problemlos reklamieren, wenn was sein sollte.


----------



## Waynus (1. Januar 2014)

Wo hast du das denn gehört?! Das die Lieferung defekt ist kann dir nicht passieren, da du ja dort zusammenbauen möchtest. Als Alternative gäbe es noch Mindfactory, dort ist die Hardware meist günstiger als bei Alternate und selbst ein PC zusammen zuschrauben ist nicht schwer und macht auch noch Spaß. Schau dir mal das HowTo Video an...


----------



## HendrikLu8 (2. Januar 2014)

Also ich hab mal ein bisschen recherchiert und da habe mehrere gesagt,
Dass sie was reklamiert haben und es dreimal wieder zurückgeschickt haben
und sie erst mit Hilfe eines Anwalts ihr Geld zurück bekommen haben und das
ist schon heftig.


----------



## Waynus (2. Januar 2014)

Das kommt drauf an, ob die Rücksendung berechtigt war, aber Alternate macht da eig. keine Probleme von dem was ich jetzt über die gehört habe. Wie gesagt schau dir mal Mindfactory an und schraub dein System selbstzusammen


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2014)

Auch das ist normal.
Die Leute die Ärger haben sind die, die am lautesten Brüllen.
Und von den vielen Tausend bei denen alles super war meldet sich niemand.
Alternate ist einer der größten Online Händler. Die haben natürlich viel mehr Durchsatz als andere und dann eben auch mehr Leute die Pech haben.
Aber prozentual gesehen sind sie trotzdem nicht schlechter als andere.


----------



## deeeennis (2. Januar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Ein ungeübter braucht vielleicht ein Stunde, mit ein bischen Übung ist die Sache in gut einer halben Stunde erledigt.



Also ich hab für meinen ersten PC 3,5 Stunden gebraucht, weil man wirklich seeehr vorsichtig ist und nichts falsch machen will


----------



## Waynus (2. Januar 2014)

Es gibt auch die Genießerzusammenschrauber 
Bei WLP gilt weniger ist mehr !


----------



## Icedaft (2. Januar 2014)

deeeennis schrieb:


> Also ich hab für meinen ersten PC 3,5 Stunden gebraucht, weil man wirklich seeehr vorsichtig ist und nichts falsch machen will


 
Und mit deinem jetzigen Wissen? Wie lange würde es wohl dauern einen einfachen PC mit Single-GPU zuzammenzubauen?

Selbst wenn es länger dauert, man ab und zu flucht weil etwas nicht sofort so klappt wie man sich das vorstellt, am Ende ist man stolz wie Oskar wenn man den Start-Button drückt und der PC leise seinen Betrieb aufnimmt.


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. Januar 2014)

Ich hab beim ersten mal 2 Stunden gebraucht weil ich vergessen hatte den 8-pin der CPU einzustecken und es verdammt schwer war den unter den Macho zu bekommen


----------



## Waynus (2. Januar 2014)

Oh ja der Macho und der 8-pin Stecker waren bei mir auch kraus....
Ich denke einfach alles in ein Gehäuse eingebaut, würde ich so 30 min brauchen, aber gutes Kabelmanagement dauert eben auch seine Zeit


----------



## pascha953 (2. Januar 2014)

Du kannst auch bei Mifcom.de dir einen PC zusammenstellen lassen.

Ist halt teurer aber die machen es sehr gut. 3 Jahre Garantie, Belastung- und Funktionstest alles inklusive.
Die Grafikkarten sind da recht teuer, kannst aber ohne Bestellen und selbst "fachmänisch" einbauen, ohne das die Garantie davon betroffen wird.

Schau mal da rein
https://www.ekomi.de/bewertungen-mifcomcomputer.html


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. Januar 2014)

Ich würde der webside alles vorziehen, allein weil sie komplett überteuert ist! Da ist es weit besser selbst zusammenzubauen oder notfalls bei alternate oder mindfactory zusammenbauen zu lassen. Bei hardwareversand würde ich alles vor dem Start nochmal alles überprüfen.


----------



## pascha953 (2. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mal nachgerechnet, wenn man bei Alternate zusammenbauen lässt(kostet 99Euro) plus Windows vorinstallation(30Euro),
so ist Mifcom nur maximal 100 Euro teurer.

Dafür gibst einen sehr guten Service, lebenslangen Support, die verbauen auch schwere und große CPU Kühler,
bei Alternate wird glaub CPU Kühler ab 400g seperat bei gelegt.

Im grunde muss man selbst entscheiden ob man selbst zusammenbauen will, was nicht schwer ist, aber trotzt richtigen zusammenbaus kann es zu hardware schaden kommen(selber schon erlebt, bei Netzeil waren Schutzschaltungen defekt, bei Win 7 Installation ausgegangen, dan kein Bild, Mobo + CPU Schrott, 500 Euro)


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2014)

pascha953 schrieb:


> Dafür gibst einen sehr guten Service, lebenslangen Support, die verbauen auch schwere und große CPU Kühler,
> bei Alternate wird glaub CPU Kühler ab 400g seperat bei gelegt.


 
Das ist bei Hardwareversand so.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (2. Januar 2014)

So, ich frage demnächst mal bei einem Händler Vorort nach, ob
sie mir mein Wunschsystem zusammenbauen könnten und sonst 
baue ich den selber zusammen.
Hoffe aber, dass ich ihn nicht selber zusammenbauen muss, wegen
Garantie und den Ansprechpartnern


----------



## mrtvu (2. Januar 2014)

HendrikLu8 schrieb:


> So, ich frage demnächst mal bei einem Händler Vorort nach, ob
> sie mir mein Wunschsystem zusammenbauen könnten und sonst
> baue ich den selber zusammen.
> Hoffe aber, dass ich ihn nicht selber zusammenbauen muss, wegen
> Garantie und den Ansprechpartnern


 
Meinen Letzen Gaming-PC habe ich bei :: r-c-c.net - IT-Technologie GmbH - Zum Stadion 4 - 63808 Haibach :: bestellt. Die haben den PC super aufgebaut. Aber vor 5 Jahren haben die ein billiges Netzteil eingebaut, das war in 1/2 Jahr kaputt. Die Grafikkarte war noname und hat mich nach 1 Jahr schon mit Bluescreen beschert und nach 3 Jahren komplett verlassen.

Inzwischen verbauen sie aber durchwegs Markenteile rein und das zu angemessenen Preisen. Bei Komplett-PCs sind sie durchwegs günstig, sicher noch günstiger ist es wenn man selber alles zusammenbaut. Minimale Anpassungen der Hardware-Config kann man auch treffen.


----------



## Icedaft (2. Januar 2014)

Was für ein Netzteil war das denn bitte?


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2014)

Na wenn ich mir da den "Gamer PC" für 1000€ anschaue dann ist da ein i7 4770 auf einem Z87 Mainboard drauf was sinnfrei ist und ein Schrott Netzteil ist drin.


----------



## ich111 (2. Januar 2014)

Ich hab geschaut: Die verbauen schönen Crap. Thermaltakte Berlin und Co.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2014)

Wie überall eigentlich. Einen sinnlosen i7 4770 verbauen und dann beim Netzteil sparen. Es ist immer das gleiche.


----------



## ich111 (2. Januar 2014)

Corsair TX und Co. ist auch zu finden


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2014)

Ich will nicht wissen wie viele Leute trotzdem dort kaufen.


----------



## Icedaft (2. Januar 2014)

Der überwiegende Teil,sonst könnten sich nicht so viele PC-Shops mit so einem Müll über Wasser halten, siehe One & Co.


----------



## mrtvu (2. Januar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Der überwiegende Teil,sonst könnten sich nicht so viele PC-Shops mit so einem Müll über Wasser halten, siehe One & Co.


 
Irgendwo muss auch was für den Gewinn überbleiben. Der Preis muss stimmen, aber die Angebote sind für diesen Preis deutlich besser als beim PC-Händler um die Ecke oder beim Mediamarkt.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2014)

In Media Markt Rechnern findest du aber keine Schrott Netzteile.


----------



## mrtvu (2. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> In Media Markt Rechnern findest du aber keine Schrott Netzteile.


 
Die PCs beim Mediamarkt kosten aber auch um einiges mehr und habe billige Grafikkarten ....


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Die PCs beim Mediamarkt kosten aber auch um einiges mehr und habe billige Grafikkarten ....


 
Kommt darauf an welche Systeme du haben willst.
Du kriegst auch bei Media Markt Rechner mit einer GTX 770 oder R9 280X.
Aber auch dort sind dann so unsinnige Sachen wie der i7 4770 verbaut. 
Das ist eben Marketing. Nichts weiter.


----------



## mrtvu (2. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> In Media Markt Rechnern findest du aber keine Schrott Netzteile.


 
Auf der österreichischen Mediamarkt Homepage wird der Name der Netzteile nicht einmal erwähnt, sonder nur die Wattanzahl. Ich war auch im Geschäft und das Netzteil wird nicht aufgelistet auf der Broschüre.


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Auf der österreichischen Mediamarkt Homepage wird der Name der Netzteile nicht einmal erwähnt, sonder nur die Wattanzahl. Ich war auch im Geschäft und das Netzteil wird nicht aufgelistet auf der Broschüre.



Die haben Rechner von Acer oder HP. Dort sind FSP, Delta oder Lite On Netzteile verbaut.
Kein Vergleich mit dem Thermaltake oder Corsair Schrott.


----------



## mrtvu (3. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die haben Rechner von Acer oder HP. Dort sind FSP, Delta oder Lite On Netzteile verbaut.
> Kein Vergleich mit dem Thermaltake oder Corsair Schrott.


 
Von HP Rechnern kann ich nur abraten, die haben oft Sondereditionen des Motherboards mit Support für genau 1 Betriebssystem. NEIN DANKE! Ich hatte mal einen HP Rechner mit Vista Support von einer Arbeitskollegin zum Neuaufsetzen/Reparieren, die Kollegin wollte aber kein Vista mehr haben. Es ist dann nicht mehr möglich Windows 7 oder XP zu installieren weil die Treiber fehlen.

Aber gut zu wissen dass die Einsteigermodelle von Thermaltake und Corsair Schrott sind. Weil bei rcc-computer möchte ich nicht mehr bestellen. Einmal Netzteil-Schrott schon erlebt... Und dann GK-Schrott auch noch erlebt...

Jedoch wird in diesem Test Thermaltake Berlin 630W nicht zu sehr verpöhnt, wohl aufgrund des sehr günstigen Preises: 
http://www.tomshardware.de/Thermaltake-Berlin-630-Watt-Test,testberichte-241214-4.html

Der sehr empfohlene be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W kostet ja auch das Doppelte. Kein Wunder dass man mehr von ihm hält. Irgendwo muss sich der Preisunterschied in der Qualität auswirken.


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2014)

Wie ist das denn mit HP her?
Dass die mal eine eigene Linie gefahren haben ist bekannt aber dass die das immer noch machen ist mir neu.
Ich habe schon einige HP Rechner aufgerüstet und mit neuen Netzteilen versorgt weil Grafikkarten erneuert wurden. Das ging problemlos.

500-600 Watt Netzteile die 30 oder 40€ kostet taugen nichts. Da ist es egal welches Hersteller Logo drauf klebt.


----------



## mrtvu (3. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn mit HP her?
> Dass die mal eine eigene Linie gefahren haben ist bekannt aber dass die das immer noch machen ist mir neu.
> Ich habe schon einige HP Rechner aufgerüstet und mit neuen Netzteilen versorgt weil Grafikkarten erneuert wurden. Das ging problemlos.
> 
> 500-600 Watt Netzteile die 30 oder 40€ kostet taugen nichts. Da ist es egal welches Hersteller Logo drauf klebt.


 
Der PC war ein Office-HP PC, mittlerweile 7 Jahre alt. Vermutet habe ich ein Netzteilproblem weil er oft Bluescreens und Abstürze zeigte, aber die Kollegin wollte nicht nochmal 50 Euro für ein Netzteil reinbuttern, somit ist der PC entsorgt worden.

Ob HP noch Sondereditionen von Motherboards anbietet weiss ich nicht. HP hat kein tolles Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, ich kaufe lieber Einzelteile, wo ich weiss was ich kriege.


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Jedoch wird in diesem Test Thermaltake Berlin 630W nicht zu sehr verpöhnt, wohl aufgrund des sehr günstigen Preises:
> Zusammenfassung und Fazit - [Kurztest] Thermaltake Berlin - preiswerte Ü50-Party mit 630 Watt
> 
> Der sehr empfohlene be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W kostet ja auch das Doppelte. Kein Wunder dass man mehr von ihm hält. Irgendwo muss sich der Preisunterschied in der Qualität auswirken.



Da kannst du aber sehen dass die von Toms Hardware auch keine Ahnung haben.
Auf der unwichtigen Primärseite wird ein guter Kondensator von Panasonic verbaut.
Aber auf der viel wichtigeren Sekundärseite werden billige Caps von SuScon verbastelt die von morgens bis mittags halten und schnell wegplatzen.
Und das Problem mit dem Chip der für die Schutzschaltungen sorgt ist die dass der zwar verbaut sein kann aber erst wenn man es testest weiß man auch ob der überhaupt geht und nicht nur Attrappe ist denn sowas kommt auch vor.



mrtvu schrieb:


> Der PC war ein Office-HP PC, mittlerweile 7 Jahre alt. Vermutet habe ich ein Netzteilproblem weil er oft Bluescreens und Abstürze zeigte, aber die Kollegin wollte nicht nochmal 50 Euro für ein Netzteil reinbuttern, somit ist der PC entsorgt worden.
> 
> Ob HP noch Sondereditionen von Motherboards anbietet weiss ich nicht. HP hat kein tolles Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, ich kaufe lieber Einzelteile, wo ich weiss was ich kriege.


 
Na ja die Leute kaufen dann Fertig Rechner wenn sie auch den Service brauchen.
Dass der Privatmann eher weniger bei HP oder Dell kauft ist ja nicht verwunderlich. Aber als Unternehmer der vielleicht 50 Rechner braucht kaufe ich dann eher bei den Firmen und nutze deren Service Leistungen.


----------



## mrtvu (3. Januar 2014)

In der Arbeit ist der HP Rechner von Windows XP auf 7 umgestellt worden, aber Onboard-Sound ist nicht mehr möglich, weil HP die Motherboard-Treiber nicht mehr schreibt.

Also HP kommt zu mir nicht ins Haus, höchstens nur als Drucker und das auch nur mit Bauchweh. Die HP Drucker sind vorprogrammiert dass sie nach der Garantiezeit abkratzen.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (3. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage:
Würde das Betriebssystem (Windows 8.1 64Bit) und Battlefield 4 auf eine 60GB SSD Karte von Samsung passen?
Und DANKE für die schnellen und meist hilfreichen Antworten


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. Januar 2014)

Nein, BF4 hat allein 25GB mit DLC die noch rauskommen 50 GB, pro DLC 5 GB, wie bei BF3, etwas Luft sollte sein, Windows wird auch locker 30GB verwenden.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (3. Januar 2014)

Okay, schade, dann wird es wohl eher eine 120/128GB Festplatte


----------



## Icedaft (3. Januar 2014)

Das sollte das Minimum in der Größe darstellen, je größer die SSD, desto besser idR auch die Schreib- und Leseleistung ( merken tut man es nur nicht wirklich).

Aber das Preis-/Gb-Verhältnis ist bei den größeren SSDs auf jeden Fall besser.

Die beiden sind derzeit am ehesten zu empfehlen:

Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Crucial M500 SSD 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## HendrikLu8 (4. Januar 2014)

Was für Erfahrungen bei MIFcom habt Ihr schon gemacht?


----------



## Icedaft (4. Januar 2014)

Die Fertig-PCs sind konfigurationstechnisch bei denen genauso mies wie bei den meisten Anbietern von diesen "Rundum-Sorglos-PCs". Ein, zwei Eyecandys in den Konfigs, der Rest ist überteuerter Müll.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (7. Januar 2014)

Wo kann man denn sicher alle Teile für den PC kaufen/bestellen?
Habe mich jetzt erstmal für einen Selbstzusammenbau entschieden.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Januar 2014)

Die Teile bei Geizhals suchen, und dann wahrscheinlich bei Mindfactory und/oder Hardwareversand bestellen.

Diese beiden Shops sind absolut seriös, haben ein sehr großes Angebot (was der eine nicht hat, bekommst Du bei dem anderen), meistens die besten Preise....

Je nachdem was gewünscht ist, kann man auch durchaus mal bei nem anderen Shop bestellen, aber die beiden sind imho ganz oben.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (7. Januar 2014)

Also Hardwareversand soll sehr schlecht sein O.o


----------



## Icedaft (7. Januar 2014)

Weil?


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Januar 2014)

Hardwareversand ist einwandfrei


----------



## HendrikLu8 (8. Januar 2014)

Ich habe gelesen, dass mal Kabel nicht verbunden wurden.

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 140€ auf die Sapphire R9 290 Tri-x OC?


----------



## Icedaft (8. Januar 2014)

Das kann Dir bei jedem Shop passieren, selbst zusammenbauen ist eh am sinnvollsten.


----------



## mrtvu (9. Januar 2014)

Der absolut schlimmste PC-Händler in der österreichischen Geschichte war *Goldadler*: Billig aber dafür extrem schlechtes Service und sehr unfreundlich und groteske Qualität bei PC-Sets! Gott sei Dank hat er schon vor mehreren Jahren zugesperrt.




Icedaft schrieb:


> Das kann Dir bei jedem Shop passieren, selbst zusammenbauen ist eh am sinnvollsten.


 
Wenn man es sich zutraut und Zeit hat ist das immer vorzuziehen.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (10. Januar 2014)

So also mein System würde dann so aussehen (was ich selber zusammenbauen werde):
Intel Core I7 4770
Sapphire R9 280x Toxic
8GB Corsair Vengeance Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
Microsoft Windows 8.1 64 Bit Deutsch OEM
Gigabyte H87-HD3 Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
Sharkoon T28 mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/gruen
UND DAS 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze

Meine Frage wäre:
Könnte ich mit dem NT auch der Grafikkarte mehr Strom also eine höhere Spannung zuweisen?
Und gibt es irgendwelche Unstimmigkeiten z.B. Grafikkarte passt nicht ins Gehäuse, Mainboard nicht mit RAM kompatibel?
Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Icedaft (10. Januar 2014)

Das : Intel Core I7 4770
 passt nicht mit dem: Gigabyte H87-HD3 Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst dann den Xeon http://geizhals.de/intel-xeon-e3-1230-v3-bx80646e31230v3-a954057.html , 
falls Du eine IGP benötigst den Xeon http://geizhals.de/intel-xeon-e3-1245-v3-bx80646e31245v3-a954065.html

Wenn Du übertakten willst den 4770K http://geizhals.de/intel-core-i7-4770k-bx80646i74770k-a928911.html mit dem Board http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-z87x-d3h-a950963.html und dem Kühler http://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-k2-84000000057-a686651.html


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Januar 2014)

Willst Du nicht statt dem 4770 den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen ?

Klar kannst Du mit dem Netzteil die Graka übertakten. Schwerst sogar. Damit kannst Du auch nen 4770K schwerst übertakten und eine 290X im Übermodus laufen lassen und hast immer noch 100 Watt Reserve.

Kurzum, das be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland reicht völlig.

Die Toxic würde ich nicht nehmen, sondern die Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X Battlefield 4 Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-00-25G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und nen etwas besseren Kühler als den boxed : Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev.A (100700558) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Passen tut das alles 

@ Icedaft

Wieso passt der 4770 nicht mit dem H87-HD3


----------



## HendrikLu8 (10. Januar 2014)

Auf der Website steht was anderes:
GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket 1150 - Intel H87 - GA-H87-HD3 (rev. 1.x)


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Januar 2014)

@ Hendrik

Natürlich läuft der i7 4770 auf dem Gigabyte H87 Board.

Sinnvoller wäre aber der Xeon, weil gleiche Leistung aber deutlich günstiger


----------



## HendrikLu8 (10. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Antwort 
Wo wäre der Unterschied zwischen dem Xeon und dem I7?
Und beim Netzteil werde ich nochmal überarbeiten 
Warum empfiehlst du mir eher die Grafikkarte:
Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X Battlefield 4 Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-00-25G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
als die Toxic?
Und ich bleibe beim Boxed-Kühler, da ich jetzt nicht so viel Wert auf Lautstärke lege und der doch relativ gut sein soll


----------



## Icedaft (10. Januar 2014)

Weil die Kombi aus Preis-/Leistungssicht im Vergleich zum Xeon (mit IGP) "unpässlich" ist....

Will sagen, der Xeon 1245 V3 ist der selbe Prozzi wie der 4770 "Non-K" - aber in "billiger"


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Januar 2014)

Zieh dir den Test mal rein : Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 im Test - ComputerBase

Zum Thema Xeon der allseits beliebte und witzige Text von unserem Kumpel Thresh   : 

Alle CPUs, die den Wafer verlassen, also wirklich alle CPUs, sind Xeon Prozessoren.

Intel entscheidet anhand der Qualität, welchen Mikrocode die CPUs dann tatsächlich erhalten, der sie dann als die CPU ausweist, die sie am Ende sein werden.

Die wirklichen Prachtexemplare, also die wirklich super Teile, bleiben Xeon, denn damit verdient Intel die Kohle.

Die mit den kleinen Macken werden i7, die mit den großen Macken i5 und die mit den kaputten Macken werden i3.
Die Celerons und Pentiums sind dann die kaputten Macken, die nicht ganz dicht sind.

Kauft man also eine Xeon, hat man eigentlich eine CPU, die besser ist als ein i3, i5 oder i7.

Das ist auch der Grund, wieso die i3 immer später kommen, denn am Anfang hat Intel noch nicht genug kaputte Macken, um sie als i3 auf den Markt zu bringen, das dauert seine Zeit.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (10. Januar 2014)

Und der Xeon besitzt keine IGPU !?
Was ich natürlich nicht brauche  , da ich ja eine andere GPU habe (R9 280x)


----------



## Softy (10. Januar 2014)

Der Xeon E3-1230V3 hat keine IGP, der Xeon E31245V3 hat eine IGP.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Januar 2014)

Ich würde die IGPU immer mitnehmen, man weiß nie,

ob die dedizierte Graka mal den Geist aufgibt .


----------



## Icedaft (10. Januar 2014)

Den Xeon gibt es in der Variante OHNE IGP Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und MIT IGP xeon e3-1245v3 | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Xeon hier xeon e3-1245v3 | Geizhals Deutschland ist de facto baugleich hiermit Intel Core i7-4770, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, aber eben etwas billiger.

Du willst "Boxed" , nicht übertakten und brauchst keine IGP -> dann den nehmen und fertig:  Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Januar 2014)

Jepp, ich bin auch für den 1230v3


----------



## HendrikLu8 (10. Januar 2014)

Danke an alle 
Ich hab mich schon für den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 entschieden da ich wie @Icedaft gesagt
Nicht übertakten will und keine IGPU brauche  Ist bei dem Xeon der gleiche Lüfter,
wie beim I7 ?


----------



## Adi1 (10. Januar 2014)

Dieser wäre auch möglich Intel Xeon E3-1225 v3, 4x 3.20GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31225V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ist nur gering langsamer und mit IGPU,

und um einiges preiswerter.


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Januar 2014)

Müsste der gleiche sein.

Könntest ja zum Sommer den True Spirit nachrüsten 

@ Adi

Der 1225 ist völlig sinnfrei, weil HT bei den Xeons erst mit dem 1230v3 losgeht .


----------



## Adi1 (10. Januar 2014)

Ja Rosie Du hast Recht, sry da habe ich mich verklickert .


----------



## HendrikLu8 (10. Januar 2014)

@Rosigatton könnte ich mit dem Netzteil was du mir vorgeschlagen hast
Die R9 280x Toxic auch auf knapp 2Volt takten , sodass ich eine Leistung von
Einer 780 erreiche? 
Ja, ich weis, dass man achten sollte, dass die Graka nicht zu heiß wird.. Falls
Ich Hilfe brauche kann ich mich ja an das Forum hier wenden, weil hier echt alles super klappt


----------



## BertB (10. Januar 2014)

2V? ne, das ist viel zu viel
die kann vielleicht ne 780er erreichen, die tatsächlich nur mit sowas wie 900MHz läuft, die boosten aber in wahrheit locker 1100 (gscheite custom auch 1250), ohne volt mod
weiß nicht, warum die immer sowenig hinschreiben beim händler (da sinds halt garantierte zahlen...)

die toxic ist auf aber auf jeden fall top, das liest man überall, bestimmt kein fehlkauf


----------



## HendrikLu8 (10. Januar 2014)

Wie Erde ich mich und muss ich das öfters beim Zusammenbau machen?
Ist es schlimm, wenn der PC NACH DEM ZUSAMMENBAU auf Teppich steht?!


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Januar 2014)

Du musst dich nicht erden, es reicht, wenn Du dich vor dem Zusammenbau einmal entlädst (Heizungsrohr anfassen oder Mudda/Perle knutschen  )

Solltest aber kein Polyester Jogginganzug anhaben und über die Kunststoffcouch reiben (statische Aufladung, also am besten nackt zusammenschrauben ) 
Quatsch, Baumwollshirt wäre okay.

Wenn der Rechner auf nem Flokati steht, wird das Netzteil wohl keine Frischluft saugen können. 
Kommt auf den Teppich an, aber eine stabile Unterlage wäre schon ganz gut für den Rechner.


----------



## Icedaft (11. Januar 2014)

Das Gehäuse sollte wie Rosi schon sagte am besten auf festem Untergrund (Holzplatte?) stehen und gute, leicht zu reinigende Filter haben, welche regelmäßig gereinigt werden sollten, dann hast Du lange Spaß an deinem System.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (11. Januar 2014)

So also ich hätte da noch eine Frage 
Nämlich wollte ich wissen, ob ich das Netzteil mit meiner Sapphire
R9 280x Toxic verbinden kann, da es zwei mal 8Pin Stecker hat aber die
Eigentlich für zwei verschiedene Karten sind !?
-Be Quiet Pure Power L8 CM 530W hat 2x6+2Pin für ZWEI Grakas:/
-Sapphire R9 280x Toxic OC braucht 2x8Pin


----------



## Softy (11. Januar 2014)

Das passt schon so. Die beiden 6+2 Stromanschlüsse steckst Du beide in die Grafikkarte.


----------



## BertB (11. Januar 2014)

6+2pin=8pin
wenn du zwei r7 260x hättest, die je nur einen stecker wollen, dann könntest du halt zwei anschließen, das wollen die nur betonen
zwei  6+2 stecker in eine karte ist normal (bei größeren karten)


----------



## HendrikLu8 (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo nochmal 
Ich wollte meine Komponenten bei "Reichelt.de und Mindfactory.de"
kaufen!?
Irgendwelche Anmerkungen?


----------



## Icedaft (11. Januar 2014)

Sind beide "Seriös". Wähl die Komponenten über Geizhals aus damit Du nicht zuviel bezahlst.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (11. Januar 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich auch eine List wo unterstützte CPU's und RAM
für das Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 !? Wenn ja, wo?


----------



## Icedaft (11. Januar 2014)

Auf der Homepage...

GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket 1150 - Intel Z87 - GA-Z87X-D3H (rev. 1.x)

GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1150 - GA-Z87-HD3 (rev. 1.x)


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Januar 2014)

Joa, gibt immer solche Listen, die sind aber unvollständig, weil die nicht jeden verka...ten Ram testen können.

Für Haswell wird 1,5 Volt empfohlen (niedriger geht auch, höher würde ich nicht, keine hohen Heatspreader, die sind eh nur verarsche, CL ist wurdcht, ob 9, 10 oder 11, 1600MHz, 2 x 4 GB, passt.

Irgendeins von diesen Kits : Produktvergleich Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU), Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML8GX3M2A1600C9), G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600

GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket 1150 - Intel H87 - GA-H87-HD3 (rev. 1.x)


----------



## ich111 (11. Januar 2014)

Die QVL Liste ist aber eh nur ne ganz groble Richtlinie, die RAM Hersteller ändern nämlich gerne mal die Chips.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (11. Januar 2014)

Falscher Chipsatz...
Hatte schonmal einen aber dort standen nur Nummern die ich über Google suche suchen musste....


----------



## HendrikLu8 (11. Januar 2014)

Nehme wahrscheinlich den hier:
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Januar 2014)

Ist etwas teurer als die anderen, aber gut. Habe ich selbst 

Musst eventüll im Bios auf XMP Profil stellen, damit der auf 1600 MHz läuft (musste ich zumindest).


----------



## HendrikLu8 (11. Januar 2014)

Das haben anscheinend viele bei dem RAM, dass man das einstellen muss
sollte aber nicht soo schwierig sein, nicht?!


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Januar 2014)

Nö, ist völlig einfach.

Wenn Du das erste Mal ein UEFI Bios hast, guckst Du dir das sowieso alles mal an.
Nur nicht wie wild alles verstellen .

Da steht dann irgendwo, wie der Ram läuft und was von XMP Profil. Das klickst Du an/aktivierst es halt, F10 Speichern und Neustarten, fertig.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (12. Januar 2014)

Fällt die Garantie weg, wenn ich mit dem Tri-XX Programm ein bisschen
Overclocke??


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2014)

Kommt auf den Hersteller an. Bei EVGA und (iirc) MSI erlischt die Garantie nicht, wenn Du übertaktest. Aber das nachzuweisen, dass Du die Karte durch OC geschrottet hast, ist i.d.R. teurer, als wenn Dir der Hersteller eine neue Karte zuschickt


----------



## HendrikLu8 (12. Januar 2014)

Also ich hätte eine Grafikkarte von Sapphire:
Sapphire R9 280x Toxic ...?!


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2014)

Wenn Du es mit der Spannung nicht übertreibst, ist es sehr schwer, die Karte durch OC zu schrotten.


----------



## Gripschi (12. Januar 2014)

Wobei die Toxic sher laut sein soll laut Tests. Lauter als ne 290 unet Last. Obwohl das schwer vorstellbar is.


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2014)

Ich würde auch eher zur normalen Sapphire Dual-X greifen oder zur MSI Gaming.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (12. Januar 2014)

Passt der INTEL XEON E3 1230v3 auf das GIGABYTE GA-H87-HD3 ???


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2014)

Ja, passt


----------



## HendrikLu8 (12. Januar 2014)

Dann hoffe ich das Mindfactory und Reichelt schnell schicken, damit ich endlich zusammenbauen kann


----------



## Icedaft (12. Januar 2014)

Was gab es denn bei Reichelt günstiger? Lötest Du das MB selber?


----------



## HendrikLu8 (12. Januar 2014)

Natürlich 
Ne, da gibts die Grafikkarte


----------



## HendrikLu8 (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo nochmal:
Alle Komponenten sind da, ausser Grafikkarte (wird am 24 von Reichelt versendet) und Windows deshalb wollte ich fragen ob ich auch die HD 5570 an das Gigabyte Ga-H87-HD3 anschliessen kann ?


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2014)

Ja, die Karte kannst Du auch anschließen.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (15. Januar 2014)

Danke, aber nehme jetzt lieber die Onboard-Grafikkarte, da die sich (meist) selber abschaltet, wenn ich eine andere Grafikeinheit anschliesse (Dann die Sapphire R9 280x Toxic)


----------



## HendrikLu8 (15. Januar 2014)

Kriege ich Probleme, wenn ich mit einem Magnetischen Schraubenschlüssel eine SSD oder sonstiges befestigte.


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Januar 2014)

Nein, kriegst Du nicht


----------



## Icedaft (15. Januar 2014)

Höchstens wenns ein von einer Teslaspule angetriebener, elektrischer Schraubendreher ist.


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. Januar 2014)

Oder einer mit eingebautem Fluxkompensator


----------



## HendrikLu8 (16. Januar 2014)

Hat jmd mal bei PIXMANIA.DE bestellt? Wenn ja, wie war dee Shop.
Und was heißt UEFI bei der Sapphire r9 280x Toxic -> denn bei denen steht da extra UEFI denn bei anderen steht FULL RETAIL


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2014)

HendrikLu8 schrieb:


> Hat jmd mal bei PIXMANIA.DE bestellt? Wenn ja, wie war dee Shop.
> Und  was heißt UEFI bei der Sapphire r9 280x Toxic -> denn bei denen  steht da extra UEFI denn bei anderen steht FULL RETAIL



Bei pixmania würde ich nicht bestellen, der Support soll ziemlich mies sein.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (16. Januar 2014)

Dann muss ich erstmal die Grafikkarte vom Mainboard nehmen und bei mindfactory vor bestellen und hoffen, dass die die Grafikkarte am 23 sofort rausgeben, sodass ich sie am Freitag oder Samstag einbauen kann


----------



## HendrikLu8 (16. Januar 2014)

HILFE Wie entferne ich die Abstandshalter beim Thermaltake Chaser A31 denn ich brauche 7 aber es sind neun vorinstalliert!!? Aber sonst zerkratzen die doch das Mainboard


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Januar 2014)

Mit der großen Makita Flex 

Quatsch, die kannst Du einfach rausdrehen.
Entweder war beim Gehäuse ne Schraubhilfe für die Dinger dabei, oder Du nimmst ne Zange


----------



## HendrikLu8 (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo auf dem Mainboard sind 3 4Pin Fan Anschlüsse aber meine 2Lüfter brauchen nur 3Pin kann ich die dort Anschlüssen.?


----------



## ich111 (16. Januar 2014)

Ja kannst du einfach anstecken


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2014)

Dann sind sie aber nicht regelbar, sofern man im BIOS nicht von PWM-Steuerung auf Spannungsregelung stellen kann.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (16. Januar 2014)

Gibt ja sonst keine...


----------



## Icedaft (16. Januar 2014)

Notfalls ein 5/7V Adapter nehmen.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (17. Januar 2014)

Hallo kann mir jemand einen guten Monitor vorschlagen?
Meine Kriterien wären:
60hz oder höher
2ms Reaktionszeit
24Zoll und ich würde gern per HDMI anschliessen
Preis: ~150€
Ich hatte schonmal an den hier gedacht:
Acer G246HLBbid


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2014)

Die Acer Monitore im Budget Bereich sind nicht so der Knaller und die Werksangaben sind für den Eimer. Selbst die schnellsten 144Hz Monitore haben eine Latenzzeit von ~7 ms.

 In dem Preisbereich würde ich zum LG IPS235P oder IPS231 greifen (bessere Blickwinkelstabilität). Oder mit TN-Panel (etwas schneller) den Asus VS248H.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (17. Januar 2014)

Hilfe 
Ich wollte grad meinen PC starten , aber dann passiert erstmal das:
Ein Gehäuse- und BoxedLüfter auf und dann wieder runter und das ununterbrochen!!! Mehr passiert nicht HILFE


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Januar 2014)

Sitzt der Ram richtig fest in den Slots ?

Alle Kabel nochmal überprüft ?


----------



## HendrikLu8 (17. Januar 2014)

Also das CPU Kabel sieht anders aus als der CPU Stromanschluss da müssen abgerundete in eckige wenn ich den anschliesse!!? Ist das ein Problem?
RAM sitzt


----------



## Adi1 (17. Januar 2014)

Da ist mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit der 24-PIN-ATX

oder P4/P8-Zusatzstecker nich richtig eingerastet.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Januar 2014)

Die passen auch nur richtig rein, oder gar nicht


----------



## HendrikLu8 (17. Januar 2014)

So sieht das aus...


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Januar 2014)

Die passen da auf jeden Fall rein, sind genormt


----------



## HendrikLu8 (17. Januar 2014)

Aber trotzdem drehen die Lüfter vorallem der Boxed-Kühler erstmal sofort stark auf und dann fährt er runter und geht aus (als wäre der Strom auf einmal wieder weg!!!)


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Januar 2014)

Die sind richtig eingerastet ? Der große 24-Pin auch ?

Ist normal, das die beim Start kurz voll aufdrehen, aber dann sollte Rechner nicht direkt wieder ausgehen.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (17. Januar 2014)

Er dreht halt immer und immer wieder auf!! Und ein Lüfter will erst gar nicht!


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Januar 2014)

Auch schon die anderen Ramslots probiert ?


----------



## HendrikLu8 (17. Januar 2014)

Hab den RAM jetzt in den anderen Dual fähigen Platz gesteckt aber da passiert genau das gleich!! :/


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Januar 2014)

Du musst doch nur die Pröpel an den Seiten runterdrücken, dann kommt der Ram von selbst raus. Die verriegeln den nämlich.

Hast Du mal einen Blick ins Handbuch vom Mainboard geworfen ?


----------



## HendrikLu8 (17. Januar 2014)

Ich weis 
Aber wie gesagt egal wo der RAM ist es funktioniert nichts.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (17. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T73-O1UuZm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (17. Januar 2014)

PC FEHLER ... HILFE!!? - YouTube


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2014)

Hm, hast du sicher die richtigen Abstandshalter entfernt? Wenn ein falscher drin ist, kann der dir einen Kurzschluss auf der Boardunterseite produzieren!

Bau das Zeug eventuell mal aus, und lass das Mainboard auf eine nichtleitende Oberfläche (Mainboardkarton) gestellt laufen, und schau, was da passiert!


----------



## Icedaft (17. Januar 2014)

Nochmal, überprüfe beim 8-Pin und beim 24-Pin Mainboardstecker bitte ob die Haltenasen richtig eingerastet sind, das Gleiche gilt für die RAM-Riegel und die Grafikkarte. Die Teile sollten, sofern richtig eingesteckt und verriegelt sich bei (leichten) Zug nicht ohne weiteres entnehmen lassen. Es gibt auch Menschen, die den 8-Pin Mainboardstecker mit dem 8-Pin PCIe-Stecker verwechseln und versuchen ihn mit Gewalt reinzudrücken.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (17. Januar 2014)

Is das Mainboard dann noch zu retten :o


----------



## HendrikLu8 (17. Januar 2014)

Ne also alles sitzt super und (natürlich) habe ich auch den richtigen 8Pin genutzt  steht drauf und es ist Eig.ein 4+4 und die 6+2Pin-Anschlüsse sind bunt


----------



## Icedaft (17. Januar 2014)

Prima, ist ja schon mal ein Anfang....


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2014)

Klingt schonmal gut. Also, steck mal erstens alles ab, was nicht wirklich nötig ist. Alle FestplattenLaufwerke, Lüfter, PCI-Karten, alles ausser einem RAM Riegel und teste nochmal (CPU Fan dran lassen^^)


----------



## HendrikLu8 (17. Januar 2014)

Yey also der CPU LÜFTER dreht sich schonmal weiter ABER KEIN BILD Eig.wollte ich die Onboard Grafikkarte nutzen (bis die richtige da ist) ... Soll ich andere anschliessen


----------



## HendrikLu8 (17. Januar 2014)

Die Grafikkarte wäre dann die HD 5770 von meinem Bruder, würde die passen?


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2014)

Die passt aber ist halt schon recht alt.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (17. Januar 2014)

Soll auch erstmal nur ne Woche drin sein (wenn denn dann der PC funktioniert) bis meine R9 280x da ist


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2014)

Dafür reicht sie natürlich.


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2014)

Dann kannst Du die natürlich vorübergehend einbauen


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2014)

Moment - Onboard? Ich dachte, du hast die 1230v3 genommen? Die hat ja gar keinen Grafikchip... Oder hast du doch ne andere CPU genommen?


----------



## HendrikLu8 (17. Januar 2014)

Oke mache ich jetzt...
Schon lustig die HD 5770 braucht keinen extra Stromanschluss und die Toxic braucht gleich 2x6+2


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2014)

HendrikLu8 schrieb:


> Schon lustig die HD 5770 braucht keinen extra Stromanschluss und die Toxic braucht gleich 2x6+2



Da siehst Du mal den krassen Performanceunterschied


----------



## HendrikLu8 (17. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub ich hab einen/den Fehler:
Wenn ich zwei RAM Riegel Einbaus geht der Boxedlüfter wieder aus aber wenn ich nur einen nutze bleibt er an O.o HÄ


----------



## HendrikLu8 (17. Januar 2014)

JUHUU mit 5770 klappts ABER nur mit einem RIEGEL woran kann das denn liegen !?


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2014)

Hm, wie baust du die Riegel ein? Sehr seltsam. Wenn du nur einen drinnen hast, hast du mal beide Riegel einzeln getestet? Alleine gehen beide?


----------



## HendrikLu8 (17. Januar 2014)

Ja ich hab ihn nochmal zum laufen gebracht mit Graka und mit LEIDER nur einen Riegel und jetzt will er Betriebssystem


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2014)

Und wenn du den einen Riegel durch den anderen ersetzt? Geht er dann auch? Falls ja, spinnt dein Board. Falls nein, spinnt der RAM


----------



## HendrikLu8 (17. Januar 2014)

Schon ausprobiert RAM is kaputt also mit anderem startet er nicht

Mir wird nirgends angezeigt das ich 8Kerne habe unterstützt das mainboard das gar nicht!!?


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2014)

Du hast ja nur 4 Kerne, nicht 8.
Die anderen vier sind nur virtuelle Kerne, die dein Prozessor "dazugeneriert". Physisch stecken 4 Kerne in deiner Xeon.

Zum RAM: Fall für die Garantie, würd ich sagen. Schade.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (17. Januar 2014)

Xeon doch übertaktbar auf 4,7Ghz wahrscheinlich Anzeigefehler  
Danke nochmal für die SUPER SCHNELLE HILFE


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2014)

Haha 

Immer gern, ich gammel grad eh nur nutzlos daheim rum und mach gar nix, so hab ich wenigstens etwas Sinnvolles getan, heute^^


----------



## HendrikLu8 (17. Januar 2014)

Mal schauen vllt.spiele ich jetzt noch Windows drauf ..


----------



## HendrikLu8 (17. Januar 2014)

Soll ich eigentlich im BIOS bei Hyper-Threading an oder auto einstellen!?


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2014)

Lass es an! Sonst hättest du gleich die selbe CPU kaufen können wie ich, wenn du Hyperthreading ausstellst^^


----------



## HendrikLu8 (17. Januar 2014)

Ja aber wenn ich auto einstelle wird sie doch immer dann genutzt wenn ich sie brauche und wenn ich sie auf anstelle sind die 4zußatzlichen Kerne immer an oder wie?


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2014)

Ich dachte immer, da gäbe es nur an/aus...
Würde die aber eher fix anstellen.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (17. Januar 2014)

Wird aber dann auch immer viel Strom brauchen und heiß werden, nicht!?


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2014)

Multithreading sollte im Leerlauf eigentlich kaum Strom brauchen, aber da bin ich ehrlich gesagt der falsche. Wie gesagt, ich hab ne i5, ohne Multithreading :/


----------



## HendrikLu8 (18. Januar 2014)

Weiß jemand wie ich in Windows 8 (.1) nur Battlefield 4 (und alles was dazugehört) auf die SSD speicher und den Rest wie z.B. Musik auf der HDD Speicher?


----------



## Icedaft (18. Januar 2014)

Einfach den Speicherpfad der Bibliothekenordner ändern.

Anpassen einer Bibliothek


----------



## HendrikLu8 (18. Januar 2014)

Thx ist aber für Windows 7 dieser Text! und kann ich Windows 8.1 64bit auch mit 4GB RAM (erstmal) nutzen?


----------



## Icedaft (18. Januar 2014)

Ist identisch und auch mit 4GB geht das erstmal.

Windows 8: Eigene Dateien verschieben - PCtipp.ch


----------



## HendrikLu8 (18. Januar 2014)

Okay gut  ich bin jetzt im BIOS ... Wenn ich Windows erstmal über das Laufwerk und danach über die SSD laufen lassen will, muss ich dann bei Boot Option #1 Das Laufwerk und bei Boot Option #2 Die SSD einstellen oder? 
Weil dann startet er das erste mal vom Laufwerk und danach immer von der SSD ?!


----------



## HendrikLu8 (18. Januar 2014)

Hoffe ich Kriege dann schnell den neuen RAM .


----------



## HendrikLu8 (18. Januar 2014)

Ach und mein Mainboard hat Windows 8 features soll ich das dann auf Windows 8 oder Windows 8 WHQL stellen?


----------



## Icedaft (18. Januar 2014)

Da brauchst Du gar nichts einstellen, das macht Windows ganz allein. Mach doch einfach erstmal. Auf AHCI einstellen, ODD als Bootdevice und loslegen.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (19. Januar 2014)

Da ichs im BIOS nicht finde:
Wie bzw.Wo schalte ich die Onboard-Grafikkarte vom Mainboard (GA-H87-HD3) aus?!
Weil die verbraucht so unnötig RAM...


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Januar 2014)

Das Mainboard hat keine Onboard-Graka, die sitzt schon lange in der CPU, aber der Xeon 1230v3 hat keine, und eine IGP in einem i5 oder i7 wird automatisch bei Grakaeinbau deaktiviert.

Also musst Du gar nix machen


----------



## ebastler (20. Januar 2014)

Im Gegenteil, wenn man die will, muss man sie gezielt wieder aktivieren. Hab da lange mit meinem Board gehadert, bis ich das gefunden hab^^


----------



## HendrikLu8 (21. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand Tipps für eine gute Gaming-Tastatur ~30-40€ ?
Ich brauche keinen Bildschirm oder Makro-Tasten einfach guten Druckpunkt etc.und natürlich sollte sie mehrere Tasten gleichzeitig verarbeiten können, da ich Spiele wie BF spiele!


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Januar 2014)

Eventüll diese : Corsair Raptor K30 Gaming Keyboard

Am schärfsten ist ja, wir haben sehr oft die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 empfohlen, hat immer so ~ 35,- Euro gekostet.

Jetzt wollen alle 70,- Taler dafür


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2014)

Die M$ Sidewinder X4 scheint EOL zu sein. Aber irgendwie gibt es keinen Nachfolger


----------



## HendrikLu8 (21. Januar 2014)

Ja die SideWinder hatte ich auch schon in der Auswahl aber jetzt 70€ ist schon krass!!!
Und ich glaube ich fahre lieber mal zum Saturn oder Media Markt, damit ich die auch mal testen kann.
Wollte sowieso mal dahin, wegen Headsets (wollte mir das Steelseries Siberia V2 zum Geburtstag wünschen)


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2014)

Also ich habe die Logitech G105 (aber auch nur, weil es die mal für 29,99€ beim Mediamarkt gab ), die ist nicht schlecht, aber imo keine 50€ wert.

Wenn Du eh in einen Elektronikmarkt fährst, kannst Du ja gleich mal probegriffeln, das ist nie verkehrt.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Januar 2014)

Etwas teurer, soll aber sehr gut sein und ist ne mechanische : Cherry MX-Board 3.0 G80-3850LYBDE-2, USB, DE

Tt eSPORTS Meka Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE

Mechanische sollte man am besten vorher probegriffeln


----------



## HendrikLu8 (21. Januar 2014)

Die Auswahl muss dann erstmal auf Morgen verschoben werden, da ich für morgen noch Deutsch lernen muss, weil wir ne Arbeit schreiben


----------



## HendrikLu8 (21. Januar 2014)

So ich hab den PC schonmal nen Härtetest durchlaufen lassen (BF4 ~8h) und ich muss sagen er ist verdammt leise!
Der Boxed-Kühler war Eig.nicht zu hören und die Gehäuselüfter auch nicht.
Weis jmd wo ich die Temperatur während des Spielens sehen kann (Win8.1)?


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2014)

HendrikLu8 schrieb:


> Weis jmd wo ich die Temperatur während des Spielens sehen kann (Win8.1)?



CPU - und GPU - Auslastung (und mehr) im Spiel anzeigen - Tutorial - YouTube


----------



## HendrikLu8 (21. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub das funktioniert nur bei 32bit Versionen ich hab aber 64bit 

PS: Aber irgendwie hat Origin die 32er Version runtergeladen O.o


----------



## HendrikLu8 (23. Januar 2014)

Kann jemand was zur Roccat Isku Illuminated sagen?
Überlege mir sie zu kaufen, da es auch kaum richtig gute Alternativen gibt!?
Und ich wollte das Steelseries Siberia V2 USB ... Meinungen?


----------



## Icedaft (23. Januar 2014)

Tastaturen sollte man möglichst probegriffeln.

Das Headset vergiss mal ganz schnell, die sind alle für die Tonne.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B007SP2CO2/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1390500335&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70
Reloop RHM-10 Kopfhörer-Mikrofon für Reloop RHP-10 Serie / Kopfhörer mit 3,5mm Klinke Eingang:Amazon.de:Musikinstrumente
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B007RMMYFI/ref=pd_aw_sims_2?pi=SS115


----------



## HendrikLu8 (23. Januar 2014)

Erstmal muss sowieso ENDLICH meine GRAFIKKARTE kommen und der neue Arbeitsspeicher kommen :/
Eig.will ich ja die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 aber die gibts nirgends!


----------



## Icedaft (23. Januar 2014)

Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2014)

Die Sidewinder X4 für 70€?  35€ war angemessen.


----------



## Icedaft (23. Januar 2014)

Hey, er hat gesagt die gibt es nirgends, vom Preis haben wir nicht gesprochen...

Notfalls etwas Geduld aufbringen und bei den Ösis bestellen... http://www.e-tec.at/frame1/details.php?art=42992&shopart=


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Januar 2014)

Dann würde ich für den Preis eher ne mechanische Q-Pad oder Cherry oder Corsair nehmen


----------



## HendrikLu8 (24. Januar 2014)

Kann ich das meinen PC auch mit 3 RAM Modulen betreiben oder mit 4? Weil im Handbuch steht nix davon.


----------



## Icedaft (24. Januar 2014)

Gehen tut das, empfehlenswert ist es nicht.

Du verschenkst ein wenig Leistung damit, wenn die Riegel nicht im Dual-Channel-Modus laufen.


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Januar 2014)

Vollbestückung (also 4 Riegel) würde ich vermeiden, belastet nur unnötig den IMC.

Also am besten 2 Riegel nehmen


----------



## HendrikLu8 (24. Januar 2014)

PS: Hab mir jetzt die Roccat Isku Illuminated gekauft, da ich ja auch die Roccat Kone Pure Color habe 
Qualitativ ist Roccat schon sehr weit. Die Tastatur, die Maus (das Mauspad ist ganz gut) machen einen super Eindruck und auch der Dauertest ist positiv


----------



## Icedaft (24. Januar 2014)

Viel Spaß damit! Feedback, Bilder, Berichte sind hier immer gerne gesehen.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (25. Januar 2014)

So, ich habe im Moment nur eine SSD an den PC angeschlossen und BF4 mit China Rising installiert.
Und nun will ich eine HDD anschliessen aber halt die zukünftigen Updates und DLC's auch auf der SSD speichern und andere Programme auf der HDD speichern , wie kann ich das einstellen?
Oder speichert Windows 8 (.1) die Updates von den Programmen die auf der SSD installiert sind automatisch auf der gleichen (der SSD) Festplatte ?!


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Januar 2014)

Knall die Programme auch auf die SSD, oder hast Du so riesige?

Erstmal würde ich den Browser so einstellen, das alles was Du saugst auf die HDD geht, nicht auf die SSD .


----------



## HendrikLu8 (25. Januar 2014)

Naja ich hab nur ne 120GB SSD und nur noch 65GB frei und wenn dann da noch die DLC's kommen usw.wirds eng!


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2014)

Deswegen 250GB SSD kaufen und keine 120er.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (25. Januar 2014)

Also ich brauch ja noch ein Headset und da hab ich mich schon für das Steelseries Siberia V2 entschieden aber nun weis ich nicht, ob ich die Non-USB- oder die USB-Variante kaufen soll!? O.o
PS: Hab ne Onboard-Soundkarte (die vom GA-H87-HD3)


----------



## Icedaft (26. Januar 2014)

Nutz mal die Forensuche nach dem Begriff "Headset". Du wirst hier keinen finden der Dir so etwas empfiehlt weil die Dinger allesamt Müll sind.


----------



## Gripschi (26. Januar 2014)

Habe selber eins, las Abo Prämie bekommen, Die Ton Quali ist echt nice, doch das Headset ist für die Tonne. Nutze daher das HS als Kopfhörer und ne PS Eye Cam als Mikro.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Januar 2014)

Nimm diesen Kopfhörer : Superlux HD-681 Evo BK

Plus : Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon

Und : LogiLink Ventilator mit Schwanenhals

Rezept von Kumpel Pepe :

1 zalman zm-mic 1
1 superlux hd 681
1 logilink usb ventilator
1 rolle schwarzes isotape
5-10 schmale kabelbinder

mit kneifzange ventilator und usbstecker von schwanenhals knipsen, enden bischen eindrücken und mit isotape umwickeln, weil scharfe kanten

mit kleiner säge oder scharfem messer den clip vom mic abhobeln, überstand mit bischen schleifpapier glätten

mic mit isotape am ende vom schwanenhals fixieren, kabel in regelmäßigen windungen drumrumlegen, dann vorm spiegel schauen, wie man den mic-arm gern vorm mund hätte,
position an kh markieren, dann schwanenhals mit kleinen kabelbindern an kh fixieren (4-6 sollten machen dass er fest sitzt), evtl nicht-mic-ende des schwanenhals mit iso umwickeln,
damit er nicht aus den kabelbindern rausflutschen kann

da das mikrokabel ein bischen länger ist kleine schlaufe legen, an kh fixieren, dann beide kabel in die gleiche richtung verdrehen, aneinander halten, oben und unten mit kabelbindern aneinander
festmachen (nicht direkt an den klinkensteckern, die müssen bischen leine haben falls die ports mal weiter voneinander weg sind), loslassen und zusehen wie die beiden sich zu
einem schönen kabelstrang umeinander wickeln, evtl kann man die kabelclips vom zalman noch am kh-kabel festmachen oder evtl noch nen kabelbinder in die mitte des kabels tun,
dank torsionsspannung müsste es aber auch so ein hübscher kabel'zopf' bleiben..... et voila, headset mod. kosten mit allem: unter 30€ , arbeitszeit für alles: ca. 30 minuten 

Selbst der Günstige Superlux lässt deutlich teurere Headsets sehr alt klingen : [User-Review] Superlux HD681 gg. Logitech G35, Roccat Kave, Creative Fatal1ty

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/191718-einkaufsfuehrer-headsets-und-kopfhoerer.html


----------



## HendrikLu8 (26. Januar 2014)

Ist das schon zu heiß, wenn mein Xeon im Bios bei ~45C liegt? (Nutze den Boxed-Kühler)
Und gibt es gute Programme (für Windows 8.1) die anzeigen, was ich für HW habe, wie heiß die ist, mit wievielen Threads (CPU) die läuft...?!


----------



## Threshold (26. Januar 2014)

Schau mal nach wie hoch die Temperatur unter Last ist.
Idle Temperatur ist unwichtig.

Einfach den Task Manager starten. Unter Leistung solltest du 8 kleine Fenster haben.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (26. Januar 2014)

Das wird bei mir halt nicht angezeigt !?


----------



## Threshold (26. Januar 2014)

Der Task Manager geht nicht?


----------



## HendrikLu8 (26. Januar 2014)

Doch doch
Aber mir wird halt die Temperatur nirgends angezeigt ..


----------



## Threshold (26. Januar 2014)

Lade dir mal Openhardwaremonitor herunter.
Open Hardware Monitor - Download - CHIP
Damit kannst du nachschauen.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (26. Januar 2014)

Jo mach ich, danke.
Aber erstmal muss der neue RAM kommen :/
Und die neue Grafikkarte


----------



## HendrikLu8 (26. Januar 2014)

Oder ich lade mir CPUZ oder GPUZ runter


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2014)

HendrikLu8 schrieb:


> Oder ich lade mir CPUZ oder GPUZ runter



Die zeigen aber nicht die CPU-Temperatur an


----------



## HendrikLu8 (26. Januar 2014)

Dann halt alle Programme


----------



## Icedaft (26. Januar 2014)

Core Temp - Download - CHIP


----------



## ebastler (26. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß grad nicht, welches OS du hast, abrr Core Temp RC6 (das aktuelle, oder hab ich ne Version verpasst?) führt bei vielen unter win8.1 zu einem kompletten Freeze des PCs!

Sehr schade, das Programm ist wirklich toll...


----------



## HendrikLu8 (26. Januar 2014)

Dann dieses Programm nicht, da ich ja Win 8.1 64Bit nutze :/


----------



## ebastler (26. Januar 2014)

Du kannst es mal testen, bei manchen scheint es zu funktionieren, aber bei den Meisten (wie bei mir) friert das gesamte OS ein, sobald CoreTemp 10-30s läuft...


----------



## HendrikLu8 (27. Januar 2014)

Ist Eig.oft einer der RAM Riegel kaputt?


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2014)

Nö, RAM geht ziemlich selten kaputt, kann aber natürlich mal vorkommen.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (27. Januar 2014)

Dann hatte ich wohl ziemlich "Glück" , dass mein erstes RAM-Kit direkt einen kaputten enthalten hat :/


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2014)

Das kann schon mal passieren, meiner Erfahrung nach kommt RAM entweder schon kaputt an, oder läuft ewig.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (27. Januar 2014)

Macht man halt nix


----------



## ebastler (28. Januar 2014)

@Softy: Dann war meine Idee, meinen RAM gebraucht zu kaufen, also nichtmal so schlecht 

Ach ja (sorry für Thread-Hijacking), bei einem Riegel ist in der Post der Heatspreader abgefallen. Aus optischen Gründen hätte ich den gern wieder drauf, der Riegel läuft auch so perfekt. Welche Wärmeleitpads sind für so was anzuraten? Oder ists nicht so heikel und jedes geht? 
Hab Corsair Vengeace LP.


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2014)

Sekundenkleber, die Riegel brauchen keinen Heatspreader - das ist mehr der Optik wegen.


----------



## ebastler (28. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß, der RAM läuft ja auch ohne. Klebe ich die nun aber an, wird der RAM wesentlich heißer als ohne Heatspreader, da die Wärme nicht mehr wegkommt, weil ja das Blech im Weg ist.

Daher meine Frage zu den WL-Pads. Also irgendwelche billigen, gerade, dass der RAM seine Hitze nicht unterm Spreader staut.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (28. Januar 2014)

Hat jmd Erfahrungen mit pixmania gemacht?


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2014)

Da muss man beim Einkauf verdammt gut aufpassen, sonst kauft man unbemerkt noch Garantieverlängerungen und anderen unnützen Kram hinzu. Wenn ein Artikel bei einem anderen Shop 5€ teurer ist würde ich dennoch dort bestellen.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Januar 2014)

Pixmania ist nicht zu empfehlen, sitzen im Ausland, im Falle einer RMA


----------



## HendrikLu8 (29. Januar 2014)

Ok, schade, sonst hätte ich 15€ sparen können und sie hätten die Grafikkarte vorrätig :/


----------



## HendrikLu8 (29. Januar 2014)

Und wie ist FutureX und JacobElektronik ?


----------



## Softy (29. Januar 2014)

FutureX kenne ich nicht, aber ich hätte keine Bedenken, bei Jacob Elektronik zu bestellen. Welche Grafikkarte soll es denn werden?


----------



## HendrikLu8 (29. Januar 2014)

Die Sapphire R9 280x Toxic (sehr schwer zu bekommen wie man vllt.merkt )


----------



## Rosigatton (29. Januar 2014)

Future-X ist einwandfrei, sehr guter Laden, sind bei mir umme Ecke in Essen


----------



## Softy (29. Januar 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Future-X ist einwandfrei, sehr guter Laden, sind bei mir ummer Ecke in Essen



Na dann  Wenn bei der Bestellung was schief läuft, kannst Du ihnen ja mal einen... Besuch abstatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (29. Januar 2014)

Hehe 
Mal schauen ob ich von MF (die haben die nicht auf Lager) zu denen wechsle.


----------



## Samba1984 (29. Januar 2014)

von Mindfactory kann ich nur abraten, hab dort schon 3x bestellt im abstand von jeweils einem halben jahr und war 3x enttäuscht... wartezeiten lang bis was verschickt wird und das obwohl sie service level gold automatisch in den wagen legen. Im falle eines widerrufs oder einer rücksendung wartet man auch viele Tage auf sein Geld. Außerdem wird die Ware oft nicht dann geliefert wie es auf der Homepage steht, schau einfach mal ins Forum dort

Ich kann Jacob Elektronik empfehlen, kommt aus meiner Heimat Karlsruhe und hat nen ganz guten ruf, ansonsten cyberport oder Hardwareversand auch immer zufrieden gewesen. Wobei ich viel bei Amazon bestelle, die sind einfach unkompliziert. Dafür zahle ich dann manchmal bissl mehr aber hab meine ware garantiert über nacht.

Nennt mich kleinlich, wenn ich etwas um 8 uhr morgens bestelle und via paypal zahle kann ich denke ich auch erwarten das die ware am gleichen tag rausgeht wenn das auf der page auch angeboten wrid bei bestellung bis xx uhr.


----------



## ebastler (29. Januar 2014)

Amazon hat sich bei mir erstmal 3 Tage Zeit gelassen, um einen lagernden Artikel zu verschicken...
Am Sonntag bestellt, Mittwoch um 21.30 Uhr ging der Artikel an die Post. War da auch etwas angepisst...

Vor allem, weil ich ihn in meine Studentenwohnung geschickt hab, Freitag um 15.00 heimfahren wollte, den Scheiss aber bis dahin brauchte -> Zug verpasst.


----------



## Samba1984 (29. Januar 2014)

bin damals es es prime neu gab zu primekunde geworden.. schneller versand und so .. dann kam nach kurzer zeit das urtel das sie die kosten für prime nicht umsetzen dürfe und bestandskunden nicht einfach rauswerfen.. ab jetzt kostet es sofort und die die damals tester waren haben glück gehabt ohne jahreskosten.

hab gestern morgen um 11 etwas der post gegeben das an amazon zurückgeht, um 22 uhr kam die mail mit der gutschrift schon, klasse


----------



## HendrikLu8 (29. Januar 2014)

Mindfactory war bei den Bestellungen (bei mir) sehr schnell aber ich musste auch RAM reklamieren kam letzten Donnerstag bei denen an und heute war er bei mir und das ist OK 
Hoffe die bekommen am 31.01.14 endlich meine lang ersehnte Sapphire R9 280x Toxic


----------



## HendrikLu8 (30. Januar 2014)

Sind 50-60°C maximal bei der CPU unter Last mit Boxer kühler OK?!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. Januar 2014)

60°C mit dem Boxed sind top


----------



## HendrikLu8 (31. Januar 2014)

Hab ihn auch auf Full-Speed gesetzt..
Im Idle liege ich so bei ~30°C


----------



## Softy (31. Januar 2014)

Das passt schon, Du kannst den Lüfter auch etwas drosseln, bis 70°C ist völlig unbedenklich für die CPU.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (31. Januar 2014)

Auf Normal wäre ich glaube ich so bei ~70°C


----------



## Softy (31. Januar 2014)

Wenn Du es noch leiser haben willst, müsstest Du halt einen besseren CPU-Kühler einbauen, aber 70°C ist schon noch in Ordnung.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (31. Januar 2014)

Full-Speed ist auch noch voll in Ordnung, vorallem , wenn man zockt oder Musik hört
Aber versuche es mal auf Normal und schaue, wie die Temperaturen da genau sind.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (3. Februar 2014)

Wieviel GB sollte mindestens bei einer Samsung 120GB SSD 840 Evo frei bleiben?


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2014)

Aktuelle SSD's kann man schon ziemlich voll machen, bevor die Leistung spürbar einbricht. Die alte Regel mit 20% frei lassen gilt schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (7. Februar 2014)

Hat jmd nen kostenlosen Media Player (zur DVD Wiedergabe) für Windows 8(.1) ?


----------



## Icedaft (7. Februar 2014)

VideoLAN - VLC: Offizielle Webseite - Freie Multimedialösungen für alle Betriebssysteme!


----------



## HendrikLu8 (7. Februar 2014)

Ne der braucht 10 Minuten um ins Hauptmenü zu kommen und dann will er die DVD nicht starten!?


----------



## Icedaft (7. Februar 2014)

Media Player Classic für Win XP, Vista, 7 - Download - CHIP


----------



## HendrikLu8 (8. Februar 2014)

Haha also ich gabs gut hin bekommen, aber auch erst als ich bemerkt habe, dass ein RAM Riegel kaputt ist ! :/


----------



## HendrikLu8 (8. Februar 2014)

Leider kein WIN8


----------



## Icedaft (9. Februar 2014)

Du kannst JEDE Software die auf Windows 7 läuft, auch mit Windows8 benutzen.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (10. Februar 2014)

An alle die keinen Bildschirm an der Tastatur habe und ein Handy habt:
Lader euch Roccat PowerGrid runter!
Ich finde die App echt mega


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (10. Februar 2014)

HendrikLu8 schrieb:


> An alle die keinen Bildschirm an der Tastatur habe und ein Handy habt:
> Lader euch Roccat PowerGrid runter!
> Ich finde die App echt mega


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass das gefragt war, oder  ?


----------



## HendrikLu8 (10. Februar 2014)

Also bei mir gibt der VLC Player und der Media Player Classic ein sehr verpixeltes Bil!?


----------



## ebastler (10. Februar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Du kannst JEDE Software die auf Windows 7 läuft, auch mit Windows8 benutzen.


Bis auf CoreTemp (RC6) 
Das friert meinen Rechner zuverlässig nach 10-30s ein, seit Win8.1 drauf ist.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2014)

HendrikLu8 schrieb:


> Also bei mir gibt der VLC Player und der Media Player Classic ein sehr verpixeltes Bil!?


 
Kann am codec liegen mit dem das Video erstellt wurde.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (16. Februar 2014)

Mhm also manchmal habe ich das Problem, dass BF sehr ruckelt und wenn ich dann den Task Manager öffne, steht da, RAM zu 98% belegt bzw.Platz reserviert!? Wie kommt das und gibt es Lösungen?
Denn ich hatte das bisher nur bei 9er Streaks!!


----------



## HendrikLu8 (27. Februar 2014)

Hallo nochmal.
Ich hatte bis jetzt nur eine SSD im PC und jetzt auch eine HDD aber wie kann ich jetzt unter Windows 8.1 einstellen, dass jetzt alles was ich runterlade auf der HDD gespeichert wird?? Bzw.nicht die DLC's von BF4 (BF4 ist auf der SSD gespeichert)


----------



## CL4P-TP (27. Februar 2014)

In den Einstellungen den Ort entsprechend setzen.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Februar 2014)

Joa, in den Browsereeinstellungen.

Sieht ungefähr so aus : Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Februar 2014)

Den Ort in den Steam/Origin/Uplay Einstellungen nicht vergessen.


----------



## Icedaft (28. Februar 2014)

Ändern des Standardspeicherorts für den Ordner "Eigene Dateien"


----------



## HendrikLu8 (2. März 2014)

So, hab jetzt nach einem Monat endlich mal meine Grafikkarte bekommen
Jetzt möchte ich aber gerne BF4 mit Mantle spielen, aber ich kriege einen Directx Fehler, wenn  den neusten Treiber bzw. den AMD Catalyst Installation Manager runterlade??
Kann mir da jemand helfen??
Und in BF4 wird mir irgendwie auch nicht die Möglichkeit gegeben von Direct3D zu Mantle zu wechseln?!
Außerdem wollte ich mir MSI AFTERBURNER runterladen, aber immer wenn ich das getan hab kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass Dateien fehlen oder beschädigt sind?!


----------



## HendrikLu8 (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo PCGH-Community,

Bisher nutzte ich bei meinem PC den Boxe-Lüfter zum Kühlen meines Xeon E3-1230v3, aber der wird relativ heiß (80°C bei BF4) und nun würde ich gerne einen "richtigen" Lüfter installieren. Nur habe ich das noch nie gemacht und mein PC ist ja schon zusammengebaut. Also habt ihr Vorschläge für einen leisen, gut kühlenden und vor allem einen leicht montierbaren Lüfter (ohne mein Mainboard aus dem Gehäuse zu entfernen) ?

LG Hendrik


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2014)

Sofern du einen großen Ausschnitt hinten am Case hast ist das kein Problem mit dem Wechsel des Kühlers.
Allerdings sind 80° unter Last jetzt auch kein Problem.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. Juli 2014)

80° sind doch voll i.O  aber wenn du willst

http://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-brocken-eco-84000000106-a1081623.html


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2014)

Der hier wird ohne Backplate befestigt: Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev.A (100700558) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2014)

Festschrauben musst du ihn aber schon.
Ob nun mit oder ohne Backplatte macht dann keinen Unterschied.


----------

